# Bas Ruttan...



## James Patrick (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone seen any instructional tapes by him that could post up a review? I'm looking at his "Big Book of Combat" DVD series (7 DVD's):

http://www.sherdog.com/eshop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=234

Thanks for the help in advance!

James


----------

